# CA and Epoxy group buy - CLOSED



## Texatdurango (Aug 1, 2007)

Anyone interested in getting some good prices on glue? 

*Edit Thursday evening, 08/02* The buy is closed.
*Edit Wednesday, 08/01*From the responses received so far, I have enough to receive the discounted prices below so I will close orders Thursday night, 08/02 and place the order Friday morning, 08/03 and foresee everyone possibly getting their goodies by late next week.

*If you wish to participate, send me a PM with your exact order*.  I will place the order and have everyone pay me only when I ship their goodies.  I will accept Paypal but instead of holding up the order for everyone to pay, I will accept payment when I ship to you.

Your cost will be whatever your items total plus whatever postage it takes for me to mail your box to you, whether it be actual postage for a smaller package or the flat rate of $8.95 for a big box, plus your portion of the shipping from EZ Bond to me which shouldn't be but a few dollars.  Here are the prices, for more description visit http://www.e-zbond.com/

CYANOACRYLATE                                         

S-105  0.5 oz   Thin      5cps    $1.25                            
S-110  1 oz     Thin      5cps	  $1.85       
S-120  2 oz     Thin      5cps	  $2.98       
S-180  8 oz     Thin      5cps	  $9.89
I-1605   16 oz  Thin      5cps	 $16.90 
I-1650   16 oz  Thin     50cps   $16.90 

S-205  0.5 oz   Medium   100cps   $1.25    
S-210  1 oz     Medium   100cps   $1.85    
S-220  2 oz     Medium   100cps   $2.98       
S-280  8 oz     Medium   100cps   $9.89
I-16100  16 oz  Medium   100cps	 $16.90  
I-16300  16 oz  Medium   300cps	 $16.90  

S-305  0.5 oz   Thick    700cps	  $1.25     
S-310  1 oz     Thick    700cps	  $1.85        
S-320  2 oz     Thick    700cps	  $2.98        
S-380  8 oz     Thick    700cps	  $9.89      
I-16700  16 oz  Thick    700cps	 $16.90  
I-161500 16 oz  Thick   1500cps  $16.90  
******************************************************
ACCELERATORS

A-20   2oz         Accelerator Spray	 $1.98      
A-80   8oz         Refill Accelerator	 $3.50      
A-1280 1 gallon    Refill Accelerator   $29.95  
D-20   2 oz        Debonder              $1.98       
D-80   8 oz        Refill Debonder       $3.50    
*****************************************************
MISC

T-111  Box     Extender Tips (Bag of 120)        $6.75    
T-222  Box     Tops & Caps    (Box of 25 Sets)   $6.50    
T-333  Box     Applicator  (Box of 30 pcs)     	 $6.50    
B-005  0.5 oz  Empty Bottle                   	 $0.26     
B-010  1 oz    Empty Bottle             	 $0.28    
B-020  2 oz    Empty Bottle                    	 $0.30      

***************************************************** 
EPOXIES             
 E-05  4 oz   5-Minute Quick-Set Epoxy   $3.50        
 E-058 8 oz   5-Minute Quick-Set Epoxy   $6.25       
 E-30  4 oz   30 Minute Slow-Set Epoxy   $3.50        
 E-308 8 oz   30 Minute Slow-Set Epoxy   $6.25     

George


----------



## SnakeCharmer (Aug 1, 2007)

at least $30  []


----------



## jkoehler (Aug 1, 2007)

Are you going ot open this to International members as well?


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 1, 2007)

Around a $20.00 order.

Mike


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 1, 2007)

Jeff, The key to the savings here is not only the low prices but the ability to put several items into one "flat rate" postage box.  I don't know what quantity you have in mind to where the added postage to Canada might negate any savings.

George


----------



## jkoehler (Aug 1, 2007)

i was thinking of an 8 oz thin and think and an 8 oz 30 min epoxy. 
do know what a ball park amoung for shipping would be?


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jkoehler_
> <br />i was thinking of an 8 oz thin and think and an 8 oz 30 min epoxy.
> do know what a ball park amoung for shipping would be?


Jeff, PM sent.  Hope we can work this out.

George


----------



## Awoodfan (Aug 1, 2007)

I'll take an 8oz. thin and an 8oz. thick.

Ron



<b>Image Insert:</b><br />


<br />


----------



## ken69912001 (Aug 2, 2007)

When did this buy start? I sure wish it could have gone on longer.


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ken69912001_
> <br />When did this buy start? I sure wish it could have gone on longer.


Hi Kenney, A few participants expressed a desire to get their goodies quickly, and many sent in their requests to me the first morning so I decided to get the ball rolling so they hopefully will have their goodies late next week.

It's no big deal if some miss out this round, anyone can order at these prices, just make sure you have a minimum order of $125.

George


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 2, 2007)

For those of you who miss this buy, you can purchase virtually the same lineup of products from Monty (Mannie) at http://woodenwonderstx.com/WWBlue/NewGlueWS.html .  His prices include shipping, so there's not an apples-to-apples comparison.  Also, he generally has product in stock and his service is unbeatable.


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 2, 2007)

Well, almost 300 views so if anyone else wanted to get their orders in, they would have spoken up so to get the orders I have turned in, I'll close this buy down so we can all get our goodies as quickly as possible.

I'll PM everyone involved and we'll keep in touch as the order progresses.

George


----------

